# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Tanning the tip of your penis

## KimboHalfSlice

I'm not circumcised, I always have my foreskin covering the head unless I've got an erection.

I've been using tanning beds for a few months now and I've always worn my foreskin covering the head as normal. So the outside of my foreskin is nice and brown but the inside is milk white.

Anyway, today I was on a tanning bed and I had my foreskin pulled back. Right now the tip of my penis is irritated, a little bit red and stingy (well that's to be expected I suppose since it's the first time it's gotten any UV light).

I've been searching the internet and I can't find any real info about tanning the tip of your penis (and the inside of the foreskin also). Does the tip of the penis even tan at all, or does it just burn burn burn?

Anyone here got any experience? Did the tip of your penis change colour, or become more resistant to UV light at all?

----------


## Times Roman

I think I will reserve comment for now, and maybe DSM can step up where I fear to tread?

----------


## stack_it

Mine never burns. I'm circumcised but never cover it up when I tan. In your situation it's gonna burn the first few times. Since it's very fair skin.

----------


## ls1 fd3s

Sounds like it could be cancer, cut it off to be certain, you dont want to take chances afterall!

----------


## MBMETC

ohhhh boy

----------


## Littleirishman

now thats a question you dont see everyday !

----------


## bruary17

Tan w your underwear on broseph! My tip is perfectly circumstized btw, looks like a little heart. <3

----------


## Sicko

Reluctently I clicked on this thread in hopes that I would be surprised with some kind of UV warnings or an educational thread...alas I was mistaken and it was exactly what it said,, some guy asking if he can tan his weiner...he shakes his head and sighs...

----------


## lil_herc81

We have had customers call in that had similar experiences, each case was due to the products they were using. Hopefully you are not using a tingle or warming product on your junk. In your case I would lean toward the lack of being exposed.

----------


## Tigershark

Today that question makes me feel so much better.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Why not just rub on some fake tanning cream which will eventually get you darker and darker the more you rub on.......
and by the way, as I write this my shoulders are shaking and I can hardly breathe....I need a cough drop

----------


## 38jumper38

What the F*&%$#@

----------


## Matt

Simple, i always strip naked and then put my sock on my willy, just make sure you take extra large socks because they need to cover the testicles too....

----------


## Matt

^^^ Although if your on a heavy test and tren cycle then theres no need to worry about the testicles, just the sack....

----------


## JohnnyVegas

That thing is important...put some sunscreen on it!

----------


## VegasRenegade

and why do you want a taned head

----------


## boz

ahahah @ this thread.

----------


## stevey_6t9

hall of shame

----------


## Sicko

> hall of shame


Got my vote...

----------


## bruary17

put a rubber on it but make sure you color the rubber black with a sharpie to deflect the light, also wear nose plugs while in the tanning bed so you don't breath in the marker fumes, you'll need to breath out of your mouth so cut a 3ft piece of garden hose, obv stick one end in your mouth the other hanging out of the bed for fresh air.....you should be good.

----------


## bruary17

...and don't forget your eye protection

----------


## lil_herc81

dont use the sunless tanner, most of that turns a hue of orange. But on a member maybe the ladies will like it if you tell them its pumpkin flavored

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Put some tape on part of it so you get a light (untanned) spot in the design of your choice.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> dont use the sunless tanner, most of that turns a hue of orange. But on a member maybe the ladies will like it if you tell them its pumpkin flavored


The fake tans are not orange anymore like they used to be; since much better quality now. Plus the more often you apply the cream, the tanner you get. It absorbs into the pigment. And much safer than a tanning bed.

----------


## The Toad

This is funny...

----------


## Tigershark

Wow lots of advice on tanning the penis.

----------


## Shol'va

Wow uncharted territory. No not me and penis, just the tanning of it.

----------


## coonhunter

Not all dark people have large weiners and just making your dark will not make it larger.

----------


## jonnoAU

Hahahaha bbbuuurrrnnnn baby...!!!!

----------


## BOBfromfightclub

bring a porno mag and get a boner before you get in

----------


## LGM

Slimmer, tanning beds aren't "unsafe". Burning is what isn't safe people, including your penis. Most places give you a towel in the bed; cover your junk for part of the time until you expose it as much as the rest of you. But try not to burn anything on your body mate. The only places that won't tan are your lips, palms and soles of your feet. But you can burn them.

----------


## CMB

Im so glad im circumcised LOL...

Hall of shame.

BTW, who cares about your milky white penis tip?

----------


## Tigershark

I am amazed this is still the top thread. I'm sure it's because it has penis in the title.

----------


## frawnz

People still don't get circumsized? Do you ride to work in a horse and carriage and still have 56k AOL dial-up too?

----------


## MACHINE5150

> People still don't get circumsized? Do you ride to work in a horse and carriage and still have 56k AOL dial-up too?


most people outside america are not circumsized. The jewish doctors in the states convinced everyone it was necessary asa health precaution.. but there is not benefit except in tropical climates or if you never bathe.

----------


## X83

Did you get your penis enlargement cream mixed up with the sunblock lotion?  :Aajack:

----------


## auslifta

Now i've read everything.

----------


## KeyMastur

wtf.......who DOESN'T use a sock ?? bwahaha

----------


## stack_it

> wtf.......who DOESN'T use a sock ?? bwahaha


I don't use a sock. It never burns either. Only thing that ever worries me is when I use the lay down bed and it lays across my leg I feel like I'm gonna get a tan line in the shape of my penis on my leg lol.

----------


## Jaionezensis

Ten to one you naked, will be. And 'two.you will probably only for a short period of time in the sun to go around, and then want to put sunblock on it.


criminal reports

----------


## Shol'va

> most people outside america are not circumsized. The jewish doctors in the states convinced everyone it was necessary asa health precaution.. but there is not benefit except in tropical climates or if you never bathe.


The idea of butchering a perfectly good penis is beyond me. With an uncircumcised penis you dont have to worry about irritation of the head by it constantly rubbing on your underwear, since its tucked inside it sheathing, keeps it much more pleasantly sensitive during sex. And since those butcher doctors that removed everyones without their knowledge or consent did so, those that have theirs removed will never know.

----------


## stevey_6t9

> The idea of butchering a perfectly good penis is beyond me. With an uncircumcised penis you dont have to worry about irritation of the head by it constantly rubbing on your underwear, since its tucked inside it sheathing, keeps it much more pleasantly sensitive during sex. And since those butcher doctors that removed everyones without their knowledge or consent did so, those that have theirs removed will never know.


i disagree personally, i was cut when i was 16 because i tore my frenulum during sex lol, so ive experienced it on both ends, and as far as im concerned theres no real change in sensation.

----------


## Far from massive

Anyone with any common sense knows God made the vagina, head of the penis and rectum red so that they would be easier to find in the dark.....

----------


## Shol'va

Stevey 6t9 like your doctor said after your operation... Thanks for the tip.. :LOL:

----------


## layeazy

wow an albino bell end whats next...lol

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Stevey 6t9 like your doctor said after your operation... Thanks for the tip..


hahahahahahaha

----------


## Damienm05

I paint mine nice and black.

----------

